# A thistle in Macro



## littleowl (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice macro.  A couple from my collection.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2015)

Very pretty shot Littleowl.  Nicely captured.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful shots Littleowl and Bob, I still haven't mastered the macro.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2015)

Me neither  SB it's hit and miss with me, mostly my Macro shots come out blurred, 

Good shots folks


----------



## littleowl (Aug 28, 2015)

Hollydolly.

Try Macro shots on dull windless days. Or early morning late evening. Do not use flash as this like the sun shining on the subject will give you false colours.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 28, 2015)

Took this one several years ago.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 28, 2015)

Really close up.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice lines in this one.  Took this up in VT one year.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2015)

Lovely closeups!


----------

